# does algae actually harm fish?



## Spar (Aug 7, 2003)

algae is not bad. in the wild there is plenty of algae growing all over the place. just not pleasing to the eye in an aquarium (in most peoples view). if you can maintain/control it in certain spots of the tank while limiting/removing it in others, I can see someone putting together a very pretty algae tank.

my brother has a saltwater aquarium that is beautiful with some type of hair-algae all through it. he has to clean it 1-2x per week, but looks good after it clears up


----------



## Louis (May 1, 2004)

*algae*

dunno if anybody has ever seen one but i've always thought it would be awesome to have a budgetts frog in a tank with really algaefied pea soup water so that you cant see it untill it bursts out the water to grab food like in the video link here (obviously i wouldnt feed it a live mouse) 
frog 
heres a picture incase the video doesnt work 








as for the algae aquarium it might work well to have a really huge aquarium with lots of stones in it covered in algae with one shoal of small fish.


----------



## Mori (Jul 23, 2003)

I've tried to grow algae in one of my tanks but unfortunately the fauna won't let it grow. Many species of fish thrive with algae, especially at the fry stage. I want green water--or at least green sides--for my goldfish tank but it just isn't working. There's a tradition that goldfish get the best color and health in algae-filled tanks.


----------



## Marc (Oct 13, 2004)

OMG thats nuts! i didnt know frogs? eat rats like that!


----------



## Louis (May 1, 2004)

its no ordinary frog.


----------



## aquabillpers (Nov 28, 2003)

Great clip!

And certainly not your usual frog.

Bill


----------

